# Scored a Western for my CJ7



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

i've been lookin around for either a western or a meyers setup for my cj7 for a little while and i finally got one... just in time for spring! :crying: oh well, i'll be ready for next year at least. 

first impression.. this thing is beefy! all 5/16 material. very heavy, and very heavy duty. when i was looking it over, i found a couple very small, very minor cracked welds on the spring mounts on the back of the blade. nothing i can't weld up. the blade itself is in good shape, no rot through. the pump is in excellent shape, looks near new. the guy even had all the bolts and pins still in all the brackets so i won't need to chase those down. one thing i will do is replace the raise/lower chain. it's a bit rusty, but not a big deal at all. all the cables, control and power/ground, are all in excellent shape so i won't need to replace those. the controller itself is new as is the solenoid. i'll need to fab up a simple mounting bracket for the controller, but that's easy enough. angle hydro cylinders and lines are all new too. it's definitely been kept indoors and been taken care of. he even put plugs in the hydro connections on the pump to keep debris out. overall i'm very pleased with it. pleased with the price too. he was asking $850 for it but i paid much less than that. i think he just wanted it outta there. can't wait to use it! i'll need to modify the mounts a bit since my jeep is lifted 4" and on 35" tires, but it'll be a fun project. i'll post up some pics, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good find. I like my Western on a 1971 CJ5.


----------



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

Great price!
Dog


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

tried to take some pics this am but my camera battery was dead. i'll try again later after i charge it up. 

yeah i thought his $850 asking price was a little high.. i offered him 500 and he accepted.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

some pics...


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

couple more..


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Is that a 6 footer? Looks like the set-up I put on my 82 Toyota truck. It is cable operated with a T handle? Looks like it's in pretty good condition, other than the moldboard being painted black, that looks awful IMO. My pump looked just like yours when I got it. First thing I did was clean it up and give it a couple coats of paint and it really spruced it up. I also disassembled the plow frame and tightened up the center pin area by heating up the flanges and hammering them back until they were parallel again and replaced the bolt/nut. Yours might not be as worn as mine was. My truck sits up a little higher so I cut off the back mounting blocks and set them verticle so I could keep the arms more verticle (to keep the snow 'rolling'), and added gusset plates fo strength. Then I sandblasted the frame and plow and painted the moldboard a nice red. Topped it off with some new Western flags. Took a couple evenings to do it, but it looks great and operates wonderful.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

nope, 6.5'. it is cable operated though, uses a simple stick. not really a "t-handle" but it's probably pretty similar. i'm going to get her all cleaned up good and give it fresh coat of paint etc. i need to modify my mounts because my cj is lifted 4" and on 35" tires. but i've got the whole summer and fall to mess with it. it'll be ready to rock when the snow flies again next year.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

What I did with the Western I put on my Toyota (higher than normal) was to cut the steel pieces off, that mount to the rear of the A-frame (where the bolts attach the plow). I cut them off with a torch and then mounted these metal pieces vertically and put a brace to the A-frame for strength. Mounting the pieces vertically allowed the arms to drop down lower and run more horizontally. It worked great. Never had a problem.

MLG


----------

